# Diablo 3 Gästepass für Schlaflose Nächte gesucht :D



## MNK89 (17. Mai 2012)

Heyho liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.
Bin aber kein "alter Hase" denn ich habe kein Diablo 1&2 gespielt, würde es halt aber gerne mal antesten.
Viel gelesen und gesehen habe ich schon, suche aber doch noch die Bestätigung mit dem Gästepass.

Was ich an Videos und Infos gesehen habe, sprechen mich der Dämonenjäger und Zauberer sehr an.

Sollte also jemand einen übrig haben den er nicht braucht, würde ich mich freuen die chance zu bekommen es kennzulernen.

LG
MNK


----------

